# mental/gentle exercise suggestions?



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

When Cayenne was spayed, I tried to keep her crated as much as possible, but she kept jumping up and down on her hind legs, so she became quite a lap dog for 6 days. I tried to do things with her but she would take off running through the house


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

There's a book that has been recommended here a few times, Brain Games for Dogs. I bought a copy of it and it looks excellent (although with the holidays, I haven't tried any of it yet).

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Brain-Games-Dogs-Provide-Stimulation/dp/1554074908/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1451403508&sr=8-1&keywords=Brain+Games+for+Dogs[/ame]


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Scent games. with tiny treats hidden under blankets and pillows and inside boxes or under balls in patty pans or paper cups, worked well for Sophy. She gor very good at the three card trick!


----------



## snmim (Sep 7, 2015)

You could try 101 things to do with a box. 101 Things to Do with a Box | Karen Pryor Clicker Training All you need is a box, clicker, and treats. It doesn't teach them "tricks" per say but it works their mind and is excellent for offering behaviors for positive reinforcement.


----------

